# 12v splitter hardwire



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it possible to hardwire this? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009JB7GI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I wanna mount it under the ashtray so I can still open it.

could it be as simple as cutting the plug and using a fuse tap?

also, anyone run a splitter like this? if so, which one do you use?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

well looking through the reviews I found this: http://www.amazon.com/review/R1FGNNMPCM7R23/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_alt_1

this a good way to go about it?


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Simple to hardwire, but that's a lot of unnecessary draw on your charging system if you truly need that many 12v sockets, considering most uses would have some form of 1.5-5v USB connection on the other end.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Well I saw one with 2 sockets and 2 usb ports which seem to suit my needs better.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I did something similar with a 2-socket setup. Once you get the aluminum triangles off the trim under the ashtray is easy to remove and you can wire it up with the existing 12v socket. Pretty easy to do once you're in there.

http://lz7w.com/gallery3/index.php/ttmods/12vadapter


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Here's what I did >>>










Aux 12V:









http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-auxillary-power-/

Aux USB charge:









http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-usb-socket-at-ph/

cheers.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

thinking about going with this: http://www.amazon.com/Multi-Use-Veh...8&qid=1393278418&sr=1-9&keywords=12v+splitter Can I use an add-a-fuse and use a vacant fuse slot? do I need a ground wire too? If so, how do I go about this? I know how to wire somethings I've done boost gauges and stuff but always had instruction and all the parts already/


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

TTC2k5 said:


> Here's what I did >>>
> 
> Aux USB charge:
> 
> ...


Always loved this mod


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd personally add a fuse in-line not to trick the OEM function into popping. Or if it's one with an LED indicator that might remain on, a toggle switch because it'll double as a fuse and can be just as easily concealed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


Edit: the one you posted already has a fuse and also an indicator


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

NotAVeTTe said:


> I'd personally add a fuse in-line not to trick the OEM function into popping. Or if it's one with an LED indicator that might remain on, a toggle switch because it'll double as a fuse and can be just as easily concealed
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


ok so I'll cut off the cigar connector, strip it, attach and add a fuse, put a 15 amp fuse in and put it in a vacant slot and I'm good?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

NotAVeTTe said:


> Always loved this mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


Installed a head unit with a USB port. That looks slick though where did you mount it

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I did something similar with a 2-socket setup. Once you get the aluminum triangles off the trim under the ashtray is easy to remove and you can wire it up with the existing 12v socket. Pretty easy to do once you're in there.
> 
> http://lz7w.com/gallery3/index.php/ttmods/12vadapter


can I use these the splice into the wires? http://www.amazon.com/Lockitt-POSI-...=UTF8&qid=1393796301&sr=8-1&keywords=posi-tap ? and would I need to just use two, one for power and the other for ground?


edit: oh and Im going with this one: http://www.amazon.com/Multi-Use-Veh...r=1-9&keywords=12v splitter&tag=5336121816-20 i figured since it has a 15 amp fuse in the back I don't need to use an inline fuse and since the cigarette lighter is 15 amp and I'm splicing/tapping into that


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

hermes350GT said:


> can I use these the splice into the wires? http://www.amazon.com/Lockitt-POSI-...=UTF8&qid=1393796301&sr=8-1&keywords=posi-tap ? and would I need to just use two, one for power and the other for ground?
> 
> 
> edit: oh and Im going with this one: http://www.amazon.com/Multi-Use-Veh...r=1-9&keywords=12v splitter&tag=5336121816-20 i figured since it has a 15 amp fuse in the back I don't need to use an inline fuse and since the cigarette lighter is 15 amp and I'm splicing/tapping into that


bump


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> bump


Yes,the tapit should work. Don't forget, the cig lighter socket is unswitched/ constant hot so don't leave anything plugged in when the car is off or you'll drain your battery.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> Yes,the tapit should work. Don't forget, the cig lighter socket is unswitched/ constant hot so don't leave anything plugged in when the car is off or you'll drain your battery.


yup I know. I always make sure I unplug anything anyways


----------

